# rooster injured leg



## Bluestsmile (Jan 29, 2013)

Please help baby roo!! I have an almost 3 WK old rooster not putting any weight on one leg. He is eating fine, walking well on one leg and balancing with wings and still roosting. When i pick him up the injured leg trembles really bad and his toes curl but when he is walking his toes are flat. MAYBE his knee joint looks a little larger and a little red.... not sure. No one is picking on him. 
After I rubbed it he seemed like it helped for a moment and he was able to use it to balance, but still no weight.
What do I do? What's wrong?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you take a pic ? Also maybe give it some electrolyte to help give it a boost. Just keep an eye on him and move him to his own cage if any other chick at him. Alot of time with injuried you just have to let them heal on their own.


----------



## Bluestsmile (Jan 29, 2013)

I will figure out how to post a pic and send them


----------



## Bluestsmile (Jan 29, 2013)

Here r some


----------



## Bluestsmile (Jan 29, 2013)

And more pics. Thanks please help


----------



## Bluestsmile (Jan 29, 2013)

I did the tendon trench and massage and gave him three drops of baby aspirin. I wrapped his leg like this. He is not happy. Keeps trying to pick at it. He is still trying to roost. So I took it off and waiting for advice. Did I wrap it right?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I wouldn't wrap it. That one photo looks like the joint is swollen. Can you take s pic of both legs side by side? That way I can compare joints. With animals, bandages are generally a bad idea.


----------



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

One of my barred rock hens started doing the same thing yesterday. She hangs out by herself and stands on one foot. Still eating and drinking though so ill have to wait and see how it plays out


----------



## Bluestsmile (Jan 29, 2013)

This morning I did six stretches. And 3 more drops of asprin. He is eating and drinking. Then lays down. He was hobbling more this morning after stretching. But everyone else bigger and going crazy and knocked him down. He won't stay in his cubby and freaks out if he can't see them. Here is a side by side this morning


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice pic. Which leg is the one affected? From the photo HIS right joint looks a little wider than the left. Could be the angle of the shot too. 

If you're giving aspirin, be sure he's eating well. Any chance he could have been run over by a child, family pet, stepped on by someone bigger? Bitten by a spider? Hard to say why he would have a joint problem. I'm thinking trauma but could be Mareks or some other crappy disease. Could also be tendon slip or injury. That hurts a lot, causes instability and takes a very long time to heal. 

Also extremely difficult to diagnose by a photo. Musculoskeletal problems are dynamic injuries and without putting hands on and evaluating movement it's really tough. And without knowing for sure what is wrong, it's virtually impossible to recommend a specific solution. 

Lets keep the conversation going as this may be a long recovery and rehabilitation. 

Best wishes to you both.


----------



## Bluestsmile (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes it is the right leg. Today he was off it more. Only did his stretches twice today. Seemed to bother him more. Aspirin twice and neo rub once. No, the only thing he is walked on by is the other chicks. When I do his stretches, I hold the "thigh" joint and gently pull backwards and rub. It feels like his tendon is in place but compared to his other tendon the right on is a lot smaller. He is still eating and drinking. I have added Save-A-Chic to the water once a day, which has a lot of hitman b(s). And he gets 5 individual drops a day. They all got Marek shots and are on medicated chick food, so I hope there isn't a sickness. He is very small compared to everyone else. I would say all the girls are twice his size. Why is that? He was smaller from day. I have never had chicks before so I have no idea what I am doing or if it is correct. Any advice is great. 
He has on girl who sleeps with him and seems to be a little protective of him. He is getting stepped on a lot by the girls but freak a out when separated and just strains himself to get out of the box. Today didn't see much progress. Seemed to have his leg out to the side a bit. She. He lays down, he lays more on the left side. That is about all I can think of for today. Thanks


----------



## Bluestsmile (Jan 29, 2013)

No changes yesterday.


----------

